# ADSL & PPPoE

## Eryn

I realize that their have been many post on the fourm about PPPoE I have searched and read them but nothing seems to help, this is my problem.

First I read through the readme that came with my internet software, I proceeded to follow those step. When I was finished everything seemed fine. I was to start my dsl witht the command:

```
/usr/local/bin/start-pppoe
```

Everything seemed fine so I trying to ping my DNS I had 100% packet loss. Then if I issue the command i get an error.

```
stop-pppoe

cannot find PID to stop
```

Next I trying software which I D/L from http://www.roaringpenguin.com I installed it just fine went through the setup without error. But when I enter the connection command adsl-start it just times out. Next I trying D/L and emerging rp-pppoe from http://www.ibiblio.org it was the same a Roaring Penguin again i went through the setup without error but my connection would still time out. If I try to use the command adsl-connect I recieve:

```
Couldn't set tty to PPP disciline: Invalid argument

PPPoE:read (asyncReadFromPPP): Session 31975: Input/Output Error
```

Also it doesn't seem that my Ethernet card is communicating with my modem, because my modem has a LAN light on it, it flashes when the NIC and Modem are talk, it doesn't flash much if at all when I'm trying to connect. I have issued the command:

```
ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up -broadcast -arp
```

which was in my README from my ISP. Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated. Please feel free to e-mail me or maybe catch me on IRC server:thrall.l8nite.net channel: #aspectfx nick: Eryn

If it help my ISP is Execulink

THANKS TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cphax

Just a quick one... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also it doesn't seem that my Ethernet card is communicating with my modem, because my modem has a LAN light on it, it flashes when the NIC and Modem are talk, it doesn't flash much if at all when I'm trying to connect. 
> 
> 

 

Ummh, this might be a stupid suggestion, but is your NIC configured (module-wise) properly? ie. you have the proper module loaded, and your interface comes up properly after the ifconfig?

Here's what is says on my system, after running just adsl-config:

```

$ /sbin/ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:XX:XX:XX:XX

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2041340 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:6

          TX packets:2781234 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:631041641 (601.8 Mb)  TX bytes:3317179229 (3163.5 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1200 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:1200 (1.1 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX  P-t-P:XXX.XX.XXX.XXX  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:2035503 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2777875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:585580909 (558.4 Mb)  TX bytes:3255886465 (3105.0 Mb)

```

Maybe that's the ticket? I had problems with a different pppoe-client, but not rp-pppoe.

----------

## Chris W

Like cphax's eth0 interface, your ethernet card should not have an IP address bound to it.   The ISP instructions are probably wrong.

http://www.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe/how-to-connect.txt Steps 1 and 2 are the important ones.

----------

